# What's freaking you right the fruck out?



## SamanthaNY (Oct 15, 2008)

Go on - you know there's something. 

What's freakin' you out, man?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 15, 2008)

It was Free's Sarah Palin avatar yesterday. It was like she was right in the room with you, staring you down.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 15, 2008)

My BFF Gypsy eats fish skin. 

FISH SKIN


SHE EATS THE SKIN*!*

*throw up in my mouth a little icon here*

:blink:

and she picks her teefs with the scales

okay, I made that last part up


----------



## gypsy (Oct 15, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> My BFF Gypsy eats fish skin.
> 
> FISH SKIN
> 
> ...




NO... I pick my teeth with the lil bones. All the scales are eated up with the skin.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 15, 2008)

gypsy said:


> NO... I pick my teeth with the lil bones. All the scales are eated up with the skin.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 15, 2008)

*holds Sammie's hair back*

Now don't tell me that your other run-of-the-mill friends would do that. 

Cuz they wouldn't. 

Just me. BFF. *pounds chest*


----------



## Shosh (Oct 15, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


>



Ok I think that pic is freaking me out now.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm.

to post a screamer or not to post a screamer.

It'd technically be paying it forward, since I found my first one through a link on the old Dims boards and later chastised the poster for it.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 16, 2008)

clingy men...dude, give a gal some breathing room!!

perfect way to run a girl off right from the get go 

View attachment Prison.jpg


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

The thought of going outside tomorrow is freaking me out right now.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 16, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> The thought of going outside tomorrow is freaking me out right now.



Aw, don't be afeared - there's pretty things outside. Be one of them :happy:.


----------



## Propp Matt (Oct 16, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> clingy men...dude, give a gal some breathing room!!
> 
> perfect way to run a girl off right from the get go



Hey, Mel, Hope you don't consider lurking around in these forums and make witty comments to wathever your posting as "clingy"?

Hugs 

Matt


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

freaking me the fruck out? hmmmmm... 
Well, the cold weather getting colder and the anticipation of having 
to ride the bike tonight to work with it being all cooooold outside
tonight because the car is having problems. brrrrrrrrr..... 

just slightly freaked out.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 16, 2008)

oh no..not at all hehe

but blowing up my phone with calls and texts and wondering why i didn't respond immediately?.......a bit much hehe

it's a fella i was supposed to hang out with this weekend who went and freaked me the fruck out ..needless to say, we're not hanging out now.

here's hoping i don't have to have the number changed lol



Propp Matt said:


> Hey, Mel, Hope you don't consider lurking around in these forums and make witty comments to wathever your posting as "clingy"?
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Matt


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 16, 2008)

Having to give a speech at the homelessness walk today. Not totally my area of expertise and I am sick to boot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a little scary how much I love those 'talking shirt stain' commercials. Particlarly the latest one. 

"run away"... "wuh wah"

lulz


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

What's freaking me the fruck out is... I've been around people who smoke marijuana (yuck) all week, and lo and behold got a letter two days ago to come in for a job i've been waiting for, but first, today, I had to have a drug test!  I'm terrified!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

This damn pidgeon keeps circling my house.....and there aren't any pidgeons where I live either.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Having to give a speech at the homelessness walk today. Not totally my area of expertise and I am sick to boot.



Ruffie, how did you do? What was your speech about?


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 17, 2008)

eek!! yeah i don't blame ya...drink as much water as you can stand to flush out your system and maybe you should be in the clear since it was only second hand.



phatfatgirl said:


> What's freaking me the fruck out is... I've been around people who smoke marijuana (yuck) all week, and lo and behold got a letter two days ago to come in for a job i've been waiting for, but first, today, I had to have a drug test!  I'm terrified!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

dear god, let's hope so! Thanks for the advice largenlovely too late, lol took the test today. now I can only wait...


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 17, 2008)

oh gosh..well...i'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!!



phatfatgirl said:


> dear god, let's hope so! Thanks for the advice largenlovely too late, lol took the test today. now I can only wait...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> dear god, let's hope so! Thanks for the advice largenlovely too late, lol took the test today. now I can only wait...



I hope things work out..but if this happens in the future.. drink lots of water and cranberry juice. If you're particularly worried about it, take some Niacin..you can get it at GNC. It's not the most comfortable experience (makes your skin itchy and warm for about an hour), and honestly isn't that good for you if you do it a lot, but its okay for most people (unless you have kidney/liver problems) if they only do it once in awhile. Honestly though, you should be fine.. I highly doubt anything will show up on the test since it was second hand smoke. If there is any trace, it should be out in a few days.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks thatgirl.. your response is helping to allay my fears, tho I know I'll still be stressing about it till I know the results.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 17, 2008)

Mostly I find politics annoying. But...

The increasing level of national insanity about the election is getting scary. It's like a disease of panic, spreading each day, fueled by ignorance and hyperbole.

It seems as if whoever wins - there will be some sort of inevitable huge and violent backlash.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 17, 2008)

I brought my doggies a new type of rawhide bones tonight, one of them seems to have had an allergic reaction to it and has been itching her face, rubbing her snout and in examining her further has welts/hives all over and her face/eyes are swollen! 

And of course, it's Friday night....dammit! I feel horrible!


----------



## goodthings (Oct 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Go on - you know there's something.
> 
> What's freakin' you out, man?



My obsessively checking my email at least once an hour to see if a boy has emailed me, makes me wonder about my sanity


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Oct 17, 2008)

Was on my way to my GF's place last night. I admit, I was trying to read something that'd just arrived in the mail...something important...as I was driving. And I veered slightly across the striped line, as I was reading, no harm; no foul.

But someone musta thought I'd been drinking..and they 911'ed the cops...who were somehow, magically waiting for me at the freeway exit I took.

***And!!*** I had JUST taken a swig of mouthwash, less than a minute before they approached my window... and I spit it out just as they pulled me over.

So when they arrived to "greet me", there was the smell of blue Listerine coming from the car, plus the presumed 911 call. On top of that, I had just woken up 15 minutes before, and my eyes were sort of red.

They thought they had a live one!!!!!

So they make me give them license...reg'n...insce...

and when that all passed inspection and approval (_radio'ed in_, I might add),

They made me get out of the car, and perform a half-dozen sobriety tests. AND they videotaped it all!

It was dark, it was cold, it was raining...and I was nervous...I hadn't had any alcohol for days...but being pulled over by a cop (3 actually), was unnerving.

So when they made me stand toe-to-toe for about 5 minutes, I lost my balance a little bit. (You try it, if you think it's easy for that long). Another red flag for them.

Fortunately (and naturally), I passed all their other stupid little roadside tricks...and when I blew the breathalyzer (I volunteered for it, several times), it registered 0.000, and so I was immediately free to go.

But fruck!!! That freaked me right out! If I _had_ had a drink before I left home, and had blown, say, 0.05 or 0.07, they woulda used the swerving driving, and the 0.0x blow, and the fact that I lost my balance for a half-second (try it; you can't do it for long, I promise!) as "evidence" that I was impaired...and they would have impounded the car; suspended my license for 90 days, taken me downtown....and on and on...

The whole experience just hammered home to me to never ever drink and drive...I never have... but you can't possibly win against them if you do...and the penalties are like using an atomic bomb to slice bread...fines, AA, probation, criminal record, jail time, lost license, etc. etc. etc.

Thash all I gotta shay about that....


----------



## steely (Oct 17, 2008)

goodthings said:


> My obsessively checking my email at least once an hour to see if a boy has emailed me, makes me wonder about my sanity



We'll be insane together

What's freakin' me out is the prospect of listening to the election hype until election day
My head will explode,I mean it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> thanks thatgirl.. your response is helping to allay my fears, tho I know I'll still be stressing about it till I know the results.



Yeah, I don't blame you. Good luck!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 18, 2008)

The fact that I've just seen a squirrel get attacked by two pigeons... again.


----------



## frankman (Oct 18, 2008)

Mimes. There is something altogether unnerving about mimes.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 18, 2008)

Chapped lips: check.
Lip balm applied: check.
Immediate face-love from shedding cat: _check_.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 18, 2008)

LMFAO Samantha!
I don't mean to laugh but wow.. Not laughing at ya, with ya I tell ya, I'm laughing with ya! Yeah that's the ticket!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 18, 2008)

What's wrong with fish skin? I eats it all the time, especially salmon. Mmmm...:eat1:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 18, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Chapped lips: check.
> Lip balm applied: check.
> Immediate face-love from shedding cat: _check_.



Lip balm is like catnip to cats, they can't resist it!
My cat does the same thing.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> The fact that I've just seen a squirrel get attacked by two pigeons... again.



Strange post, Lloyd.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Chapped lips: check.
> Lip balm applied: check.
> Immediate face-love from shedding cat: _check_.



Sam, they must make lip balm for cats, no?


----------



## mossystate (Oct 18, 2008)

Chumstick
----------

What's freaking me out?...spiders...they are making their annual Fall pilgrimage into mah space.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm watching SNL, and Josh Brolin's head is about 3 times too big for his body. 

It's freakin' me out, mann.


----------



## Suze (Oct 19, 2008)

i walked by a house tonight were a woman was crying so hard that i'm pretty sure she was either:
1. giving birth
2. just been getting a _really_ traumatic message of some sort.
3. or an even worse option...

i actually had to stop and listen, because the noises inside that house was so insanely loud and disturbing. i'm glad i was not alone, my friend was freaked out too!

i hope she's ok.


----------



## steely (Oct 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY's avatar!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i walked by a house tonight were a woman was crying so hard that i'm pretty sure she was either:
> 1. giving birth
> 2. just been getting a _really_ traumatic message of some sort.
> 3. or an even worse option...
> ...



Did either of you have a cell phone with you?...or were near a phone? This is the kind of situation where a call to the police is very necessary. I also hope she is ok.


----------



## Suze (Oct 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Did either of you have a cell phone with you?...or were near a phone? This is the kind of situation where a call to the police is very necessary. I also hope she is ok.


no we didn't/weren't, but that's not really an excuse since we were 30min from my house and could easily remembered the adress and called from there. it honestly didn't cross our minds to do anything. i live in a very quiet neigbourhood, so i'm not used to handle stuff like this. heh
it wasn't until i was home that i got really upset and felt shitty about it. i checked the local news the next morning and thankfully there was nothing there, but that still doesen't mean someone may have needed our help :/

note: i pass that house almost daily. if i ever hear something suspicious again, i'm going to tip the police.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 22, 2008)

There's stolen pictures - of people from here - all over another board I'm on. And some posters are ripping them apart in typical fashion. I try to object, but it's like farting into a hurricane. It's the common pictures that are always stolen and posted everywhere. That's not what's freakin' me out though. 

For some reason, tonight, the shock of seeing people I know so well (from their pictures here) being riduculed with such abandon - and it seeming *normal* _out_ _there_... freaks me out. I understand that it's normal and commonplace - yet it feels strangely out of place - but only to me. It plainly illustrates how insulated and unrealistic life is here at Dim. It's like having multiple personalities - the real world where things are overwhelmingly one way, and here - where some of the things turn upside-down, but only within these walls. Sometimes it's hard to be okay with the imbalance. 

As real as we try to make it here - it will never be real.


----------



## Suze (Oct 24, 2008)

this company :blink: 

View attachment Holy-Water-Left.jpg


View attachment Paint-Left.jpg


View attachment Funeral-Home-Left.jpg


View attachment demeterplaydoh.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

Funeral Home?


----------



## steely (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sitting here planning out the music for my funeral.I'm perfectly fine,God willing won't be passing on any time soon.I think I'm sleep deprived and drugged.Pretty freaky.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 29, 2008)

I like Victor Garber. I think he's a good actor, and he's been in quite a few things that I really like. 







What's freakin' me out is that he has one ear that is substantially larger than the other one. And I think it's growing. 









That's not odd lighting, or a weird angle. That ear on the right... it's taking over. It's become so distracting that I imagine that ear wrapping around the back of his head and tapping him on the opposite shoulder. When he turns to look... BAM, it smacks him in the face. 

The other freakout... is that I am now worried about my own ears. Several times since discovering Garber's aural anomaly, I find myself finger-measuring each side of my head.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sam's avatar freaks me out. Bigtime. LOL


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2008)

The noises in two of my walls.



*eta..I really want to buy that Funeral Home scent! I think I will....and I shall report back....unless the noises in my walls plans for me.............or Holy Water....you can take the girl out of the Catholic church...............................


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *eta..I really want to buy that Funeral Home scent! I think I will....and I shall report back....



Oh, please do - I'm still  at the "pick me up" part of that one.


----------



## Suze (Oct 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> The noises in two of my walls.
> 
> 
> 
> *eta..I really want to buy that Funeral Home scent! I think I will....and I shall report back....unless the noises in my walls plans for me.............or Holy Water....you can take the girl out of the Catholic church...............................





SamanthaNY said:


> Oh, please do - I'm still  at the "pick me up" part of that one.


personally, I'm torn between the laundromat and the tootsie roll fragrance...hmm


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

susieQ said:


> personally, I'm torn between the laundromat and the tootsie roll fragrance...hmm



I found out they sell through Amazon, and there's quite a few customer reviews on several of their fragrances. People seem to like the grass, lol.


----------



## Suze (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I found out they sell through Amazon, and there's quite a few customer reviews on several of their fragrances. People seem to like the grass, lol.


Thanks for the link!
(whatever I decide, I wont buy Funeral Home...even if it's Halloween and...stuff)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Thanks for the link!
> (whatever I decide, I wont buy Funeral Home...even if it's Halloween and...stuff)



I think I'll also avoid the Lobster, Turpentine, Tarnish and Mildew.


----------



## Suze (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think I'll also avoid the Lobster, Turpentine, Tarnish and Mildew.



 wait, WHAT?!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 30, 2008)

susieQ said:


> wait, WHAT?!



Yeah. I think I'll avoid "Sex on the Beach" and "Between the sheets"

WTF is *that* supposed to smell like .... sickly sweet coconuts and musty farts?


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 3, 2008)

What's freaking me out is that my sister was mugged today walking to a bus stop near her apartment. It was 4 o'clock in the afternoon on a busy street. Three girls circled her, put a knife to her throat. They made off with her purse which only had $16 and an ipod. When/if they are found will be facing grand larceny and robbery charges...FOR AN IPOD AND $16! She doesn't live in a dangerous area at all either. Plus she is the nicest person in the world. I am beyond angry about it and especially freaked out what people can't walk around minding their own business without having to worry about getting mugged. Grrr. Anyway, so that's what is freaking me out right now...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope your sis is okay, Jessica - did they find the guy? 

- - -

It freaks me out that RFK jr sounds like Katherine Hepburn. That's not to make light of whatever condition Kennedy has (or Hepburn did?)... just that the resemblence is startling.

I miss Katherine, btw.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 10, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I hope your sis is okay, Jessica - did they find the guy?
> 
> - - -
> 
> ...


She's alright but definitely nervous about walking around by herself now. She is waiting for the investigator to call her. I think she is going to look at mugshots incase they have been arrested before, she can point them out. Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 10, 2008)

Nothing is freaking me out nor do I ever really freak out these days. 

...

I guess that means I shouldn't be posting in this thread, but what the hell.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 10, 2008)

snow
Ice
anything that small enough to fit into my hand, is hairy and has a tail.


----------



## Red (Nov 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> this company :blink:



Oh wow, they sell that stuff in Selfridges over here, not 100% its the same brand but the bottles and selction of smells are the same. I just checked the website, why the hell do they call them 'flavours' and not 'aromas' or similar? I find that really odd. When I used to study near Selfridges I loved killing time by wandering around the gift floor. My favourite smell is 'Greenhouse', it really _does_ smell like a greenhouse!


ETA- Wow, they have one called 'Redhead in Bed'...I know it's a cocktail but _still_, I want that!


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 10, 2008)

The house my wife is fixated on this week. HUGE old colonial, good shape, quiet street, "park like setting", good price. The problem? It's in the eye of a crack & gang storm...a block in every direction it's a war zone, complete with bombed out looking abandoned buildings and half stripped cars and trucks beached at the curbs and in the alleys.

She says "But the house speaks to me."


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 10, 2008)

Trying to figure out where the $10,000.00 to pay for our wedding is going to come from, since we promised no credit cards, so no debt for one day of our lives.


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> The house my wife is fixated on this week. HUGE old colonial, good shape, quiet street, "park like setting", good price. The problem? It's in the eye of a crack & gang storm...a block in every direction it's a war zone, complete with bombed out looking abandoned buildings and half stripped cars and trucks beached at the curbs and in the alleys.
> 
> She says "But the house speaks to me."



Run now,I had that same feeling.It was my dream.Wrong,wrong,wrong!
I love my house.I love my creek and fen.I love my trees.

I hate my neighbors with a passion reserved for killers.They scream at each other day and night.The teenage boy up the road incessantly rides his 4 wheeler up and down the road.When he drives his car his bass is so loud it rattles my windows.No one drives less than 55 up a dead end road.

The moral of the story is you can't shut them out.I've tried.If I had it to do over,I'd buy somewhere else.:doh:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm freaking out right now, because I only got $1.65 in the bank.  Oh the student life.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 11, 2008)

steely said:


> Run now,I had that same feeling.It was my dream.Wrong,wrong,wrong!
> I love my house.I love my creek and fen.I love my trees.
> 
> I hate my neighbors with a passion reserved for killers.They scream at each other day and night.The teenage boy up the road incessantly rides his 4 wheeler up and down the road.When he drives his car his bass is so loud it rattles my windows.No one drives less than 55 up a dead end road.
> ...




I hear ya...and a lot of the stuff you mentioned we're already used to...but what's got me worried is not the annoyances to be ignored or not, it's the danger and the very likely possibility that before very long it wouldn't be a block away, it would be next door...it's not an area that's looking up, it's one that is going down hill.

Unfortunately when she gets an idea in her head, there is no outside influence (me included) that will change it. From where I'm sitting, there are only 2 chances for a positive outcome....someone else buys it first, or problems financing. (Keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

So here's the thing. I get that some people are goody-goody. That's great! Really. The world needs people like them. Especially when there's people like me that aren't so... good . 

But, a wee issue. Not a complaint! I swear... it's so tiny, you wouldn't even notice it. More of a suggestion, really. An _idea_, even.

There's something to living a balanced life, and I believe that a person can exert TOO much energy into Teh Good. I mean, c'mon... it can't all be about helping others and giving to the poor and delivering magazines to shut-ins, can it? Without the occasional fart in church or underbreath cursing of a smelly cab driver... what is life? Nobody's asking you to knock over a 7-11 or kick puppies, but maybe a random chuckle at an off-color joke. Something. 

We're all human, after all. Aren't we? I mean... aren't you? Cuz I swear sometimes I wanna check to see if you're real skin is green underneath.


----------



## steely (Nov 11, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I hear ya...and a lot of the stuff you mentioned we're already used to...but what's got me worried is not the annoyances to be ignored or not, it's the danger and the very likely possibility that before very long it wouldn't be a block away, it would be next door...it's not an area that's looking up, it's one that is going down hill.
> 
> Unfortunately when she gets an idea in her head, there is no outside influence (me included) that will change it. From where I'm sitting, there are only 2 chances for a positive outcome....someone else buys it first, or problems financing. (Keeping fingers crossed)



I hear ya!I'm one of those idea in my head people,too.I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.Bad house vibes headed your way.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 11, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> So here's the thing. I get that some people are goody-goody. That's great! Really. The world needs people like them. Especially when there's people like me that aren't so... good .
> 
> But, a wee issue. Not a complaint! I swear... it's so tiny, you wouldn't even notice it. More of a suggestion, really. An _idea_, even.
> 
> ...



The other day, I saw someone berating other members for being mean and intolerant. Then, in that very same post, she poked fun of another person. I had to laugh. The irony ... rich. 

I believe that we're all one very narrow step removed from our nit-eating, shit-slinging hairy-assed ape descendants ... and evidence of that can be seen on a daily basis. The people who can acknowledge that, see the humor in it (and the sadness too), admit to their own shortcomings ... those are the sinners that I enjoy. The pocket saviors? I'd rather fling mud at 'em  (Not really ... actually just feel sorry for them).


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 11, 2008)

steely said:


> I hear ya!I'm one of those idea in my head people,too.I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.Bad house vibes headed your way.




Thanks! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 11, 2008)

That there isnt an IGNORE function on the forums.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2008)

*I haven't recieved a paycheck since JULY 2007....
and for the most part I have been cool with this
while I learned real estate..but that's not been happening
for quite a while....and I have interviewed for so many jobs
and JUST kinda FREAKING THE F*(k out right now......*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> That there isnt an IGNORE function on the forums.



Who says that there isn't one? Edit options allows you to add buddies and ignore certain people. Additionally, you can always choose not to click on a thread that you think might annoy you. Win!


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> The house my wife is fixated on this week. HUGE old colonial, good shape, quiet street, "park like setting", good price. The problem? It's in the eye of a crack & gang storm...a block in every direction it's a war zone, complete with bombed out looking abandoned buildings and half stripped cars and trucks beached at the curbs and in the alleys.
> 
> She says "But the house speaks to me."



The house says "war!!!, what is it good for???......"


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG it works! Thank God almighty for prayers answered. Adds several others to the list and enjoys a troll free forums


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 12, 2008)

imfree said:


> The house says "war!!!, what is it good for???......"



I sooooo wish the house would shut up or join the chorus of "No".


----------



## B68 (Nov 12, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I sooooo wish the house would shut up or join the chorus of "No".



Keep trying man. These houses can be marriage-killers. I've been there.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 12, 2008)

B68 said:


> Keep trying man. These houses can be marriage-killers. I've been there.



That I don't think will be an issue. I just hoped that this whole moving thing would be for the better all the way around in the long run, and as attractive as the home is on the surface right now, the long term does not look good to me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 15, 2008)

Rly? 

A tornado watch? 

In November? 

For the next SEVEN hours... Srsly?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 16, 2008)

The lizard in my pantry that is LITERALLY 8 inches long. With a head the size of a golf ball...yuck. yuckyuckyuckyuck. And he won't leave. 

"I am at 2 with nature."
-Woody Allen


----------



## gypsy (Nov 16, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> The lizard in my pantry that is LITERALLY 8 inches long. With a head the size of a golf ball...yuck. yuckyuckyuckyuck. And he won't leave.



How ... do you get ... a lizard in your pantry?


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

my issue with this girl, but what ever I'm looking forward to the next day. i know I'm a great guy so if she don't give me the time of Day it's her loss:bow:.


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2008)

gypsy said:


> How ... do you get ... a lizard in your pantry?



It's dark, warm, moist and inviting... Oh wait, we are talking about a REAL lizard, aren't we?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2008)

gypsy said:


> How ... do you get ... a lizard in your pantry?



We had a couple of slug visitors, in our old apartment. I still have no idea how they were getting in. It was always in the same area in our living room. 

There are few things more fun to watch than a 40 year old man jumping up and running away from those fast moving....err.......slugs. I still enjoy teasing him about it, and try to find slug shaped things to enhance the experience.


----------



## B68 (Nov 17, 2008)

As a 40 year old man i wish there was something that could make me jump and run.

But even a truck freight of slugs and lizzards all over me couldn't make me freak the fruck...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2008)

That sounds like a frickin frucken challenge.


----------



## B68 (Nov 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> That sounds like a frickin frucken challenge.



What the fruck... Fry me out!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 17, 2008)

We had a lizard problem in our apartment for a short time, about seven years ago. I yelled the first time I saw one in my room. If you try grabbing it by the tail, the tail breaks off and continues wriggling!  I caught it later (alive) and brought it in a shoebox to a local lizard store where they told me, "Oh yeah, fence lizards. They come from underground streams in your area." No clue what they were doing in our second floor apartment. 

Later I saw what I think was the mom, nine inches long or so. Looked like a snake with legs. She wriggled off into my records and was never seen again. :huh: 

View attachment p08-fence&prairielizards.jpg


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

Back when I was doing pyrotechnics we would have lizards get in the magazines. We adopted one and kept it in the bathroom with the heat lamp on.

We named it Drain.


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

We have blue tailed skinks.I love them.I like to watch them cross the blistering hot deck.It freaks them the fruck out!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Lizards in the house. This is why I will always have a cat. Sorry, I personally do not do "catch and release". If hubby is home, he saves whatever critter has made it's way in. Me, I make my pets earn their keep and get the dang thing. 

Of course while I am hiding in the other room with the door closed.


----------



## Suze (Nov 18, 2008)

THIS

is freaking me out 

View attachment l_4893c6d558c386dcc0ca104c321ef475.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> THIS
> 
> is freaking me out



Ha! Good lord,that's one hell of a grub-Witchetty Grubs,I think they're called.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witchetty_grub Don't look at this if you get freaked out by Grubs,Bugs or creepy crawlies in general. For Serious.


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh....my god. That just gave me a serious case of the heebie jeebies.


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Consider me frucked and freaked


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> THIS
> 
> is freaking me out



That reminds me of the giant bug attack scene in the latest King Kong.


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm freaked out that the man quoted in Steely's signature has almost the exact same name as my father.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> THIS
> 
> is freaking me out



seriously .... that's just freaky


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 19, 2008)

Grubs are cool.  I thought the new King Kong was quite silly though. Peter Jackson is t3h suck. 

As for being freaked out? Well, I'm still not freaked out by anything as of late. Something big must be on the horizon.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

(to none of the above)


Hey creepy guy... 

YOU'RE CREEPY.


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> (to none of the above)
> 
> 
> Hey creepy guy...
> ...



Thank you very much. I'll remember that...


----------



## steely (Nov 19, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm freaked out that the man quoted in Steely's signature has almost the exact same name as my father.



Sorry,I liked the imagery in the quote:bow:


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm also freaked out because the discussions on this forum are so frucking complicated.

I mean, the previous forum i was addicted to, had threads like this:

-My car doesn't work.
-Have you tried to start the engine?
-Oops! I just turned the key and it runs fine now! Thanks man! You just made my day!
-You're welcome.

End of thread. Everybody happy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

B68 said:


> I'm also freaked out because the discussions on this forum are so frucking complicated.
> 
> I mean, the previous forum i was addicted to, had threads like this:
> 
> ...



Welcome to Dims.

Here, some of the threads are more like:

- My car doesn't work.
- Oh, EMO! Attention WHORE! Alert!
- No, really, I'm just looking for some advise on starting my car -
- Jesus H. Christ, buddy ... sensitive much?
- Well, I don't think so ... really, I'd just like to get my engine running.
- Is that all you can think about? What about what your ENGINE wants, huh? Have you given any consideration to THAT, you monster? 
- Jeez, I'm sorry -- I really didn't mean to start anything. I'll just go away now.
- Grow a pair, you wimp. If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen.
- ......


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Welcome to Dims.
> 
> Here, some of the threads are more like:
> 
> ...



Are you telling me that women are whores who need to stay in the kitchen instead of trying to start cars...


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> What's freaking me the fruck out is... I've been around people who smoke marijuana (yuck) all week, and lo and behold got a letter two days ago to come in for a job i've been waiting for, but first, today, I had to have a drug test!  I'm terrified!



Oh no. I hope you pass the test. Surely it will be alright. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  

ETA: Oh wait, that was two days ago. Did you find out if you passed the test yet?

ETA Again, Ha, it was a month ago. Gotta read the thread dates. :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

B68 said:


> Are you telling me that women are whores who need to stay in the kitchen instead of trying to start cars...



OK, that's brilliant 

But no.

I'm saying that Mossything is a filth-encrusted stain on the fabric of life. In a roundabout way, that's all I'm ever really saying.


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, that's brilliant
> 
> But no.
> 
> I'm saying that Mossything is a filth-encrusted stain on the fabric of life. In a roundabout way, that's all I'm ever really saying.



See! That's what i mean! A simple answer to a simple question. And now we're both happy


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> that's all I'm ever really saying.



there is a word....it rhymes with tanned....try harder



B68 said:


> See! That's what i mean! A simple answer to a simple question. And now we're both happy



simpleton


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> there is a word....it rhymes with tanned....try harder
> 
> 
> 
> simpleton



Fanned? Canned? Stan the Manned? Help a chickadee out here, Mossystain. Coz I'm operating in the dark. Don't want to slice off a naughty bit with this razor-sharp scalpel of mine!


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> there is a word....it rhymes with tanned....try harder
> 
> 
> 
> simpleton



Yes... that was to be expected... 

It's like 'turn the key and see if it fires'. And an other one says 'simpleton'

I was just trying to be simple


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Don't want to slice off a naughty bit with this razor-sharp scalpel of mine!



Ok...get out of my head. After the whore post, I was going to warn BBoy that you were going to make him B62. Can only imagine the Gerber jar collection you have.



B68 said:


> I was just trying to be simple



How cute...thinking you have to try....* pats your widdle head ....hey...whoa...take the hat off that thing *


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> How cute...thinking you have to try....* pats your widdle head ....hey...whoa...take the hat off that thing *



Just took the heat of that thing by opening my window during a winter storm. 

I'm cool. And cute. Colute.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> THIS
> 
> is freaking me out


That is something I would expect that guy on "Man VS Wild" to eat.


.... Excuse me while I go puke now. 




What's Freaking Me out, Is that I accidentally used the L word talking to this guy, and.. now I'm pretty sure I Just alienated him. Like All the Rest. .. and I WAS KIDDING! :/


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 20, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ok...get out of my head. After the whore post, I was going to warn BBoy that you were going to make him B62. Can only imagine the Gerber jar collection you have.



I think that BBoy has already figured that out, Mossything. In fact, I'm picturing him as nothing more than a cartoon puff that outlines where once he stood


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Welcome to Dims.
> 
> Here, some of the threads are more like:
> 
> ...





B68 said:


> Are you telling me that women are whores who need to stay in the kitchen instead of trying to start cars...



ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B68 (Nov 20, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think that BBoy has already figured that out, Mossything. In fact, I'm picturing him as nothing more than a cartoon puff that outlines where once he stood



Now look what you've done... 

View attachment 1b.JPG


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like TraciJo and Mossy wrangled someone in for a threesome.

*goes to make popcorn and get ready for some more action*


----------



## B68 (Nov 20, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Looks like TraciJo and Mossy wrangled someone in for a threesome.
> 
> *goes to make popcorn and get ready for some more action*



Well... i've taken some punching, but i'm smoking a cigaret with a big  now...


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 21, 2008)

I SAW A METEOR. It was crazy. And apparently people saw it from like... Saskatoon.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Looks like TraciJo and Mossy wrangled someone in for a threesome.
> 
> *goes to make popcorn and get ready for some more action*



I was there STRICTLY for moral support.......................and to slap Traci when her noises became really creepy!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I was there STRICTLY for moral support.......................and to slap Traci when her noises became really creepy!!!



Hey, I thought that *I* was the one bringing the moral support and the righteous indignation. We really need to schedule these things better, Mossything.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 21, 2008)

Do I put this on the BHM/FFA board? Part of me wants to. 

Part of me is freaked out by whatever he stuffed down that leotard.


----------



## Victim (Nov 21, 2008)

Eggplant???


----------



## olwen (Nov 21, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Do I put this on the BHM/FFA board? Part of me wants to.
> 
> Part of me is freaked out by whatever he stuffed down that leotard.



It's freaking me out that I like that song so damn much. I've been singing it all day!

Also, the onset of winter is freaking me out. The freezing air, the uneven body temperatures (cold hands, too warm torso), naked trees, SNOW, all the extra laundry, long johns. How cracking the window an inch makes the entire apartment too cold, wearing earmuffs and hats and worrying about whether or not they will fit over my ever expanding afro, ICE, fucking snow boots that I don't own, coats that don't fit right, did I mention SNOW?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 22, 2008)

*I am heading to DC for my printer proofreader exam, not sure if it is just 2-3 hours of proof reading or Civil Service Exam?

I have studied pretty adequately no matter what. so will pray alot on my way to DC....and the potential FOR A J O B that pays really well.....*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 22, 2008)

Good luck, HD!


----------



## QueenB (Nov 22, 2008)

school. i'm terribly slow at printing pictures for my photography class... and everything always seems to go wrong :/.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 22, 2008)

QueenB said:


> school. i'm terribly slow at printing pictures for my photography class... and everything always seems to go wrong :/.



QB...my roomie teaches printing at a fine art photography school, here in Seattle. If you have any questions, feel free to ask...and I will give them to him. He might be able to give you tips that mesh with whatever level you are at. He is a great teacher, and really knows his stuff. He works with students and professional photographers.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Good luck, HD!


*
THANKS (((SANTA)))) I was misled...I was told I was taking the Civil Service Exam, by a friend (ex exployee of 25 yrs) and it was straight up PROOF READING for 2.5 hours....tough tough test...and 50 others there for 6 openings..and who knows how many will be filled from within *


----------



## scorpioinco (Nov 22, 2008)

Noooo water is evil, I have proof!

http://www.angelfire.com/apes/watersucks/

PS water freaks me out.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 26, 2008)

I get the nagging, recurring feeling that someone is going to lose their shit - in a big, destructive way. Like, postal-worker, school shooting way. And people will look back on all the whining, bitching, raging, tantrum-ing and realize that everyone, all around, just watched it happen, as if in slow motion. In my head, I see the local reporters holding microphones up to neighbors and associates, nodding with lips pursed as the people say, _"well, everyone has problems, don't they? - but we had no idea, no idea that THIS would happen"_. 

It freaks me out that I'm just now on the other side of what could be that exact series of events.


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> THANKS (((SANTA)))) I was misled...I was told I was taking the Civil Service Exam, by a friend (ex exployee of 25 yrs) and it was straight up PROOF READING for 2.5 hours....tough tough test...and 50 others there for 6 openings..and who knows how many will be filled from within *



Sending positive job winning vibes your way.:bow:


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 26, 2008)

I think i lost the love of my life over a suppose to be friend


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> I think i lost the love of my life over a suppose to be friend



Are you ok Choccie? I hope so.


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Are you ok Choccie? I hope so.


Thanks Sosh I am fine. Just sad i had to learn a friend was not a true friend the hard way. But then again thats why most of my real friends are online


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been exploring the frayed ends of my sanity and I'm drawing some disturbing conclusions that kinda sorta not-really freak me out, mostly because it all smacks of "socially unacceptable".


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 27, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I've been exploring the frayed ends of my sanity and I'm drawing some disturbing conclusions that kinda sorta not-really freak me out, mostly because it all smacks of "socially unacceptable".


*Hands you super strong duct tape to keep the ends from fraying.* It works for me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 28, 2008)

what the... huh?


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Nov 28, 2008)

The cut hours at work and a coworker lying to my boss trying to get me fired! It's so hard to find something else in this economy!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 28, 2008)

Am I on glue again, or are you *not *supposed to have your paysite links and pics on your posts (all over the place tonight) outside of the paysite board?

- - -

ETA: Ah! I remain blissfully glue-free, I see.


----------



## katorade (Nov 28, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I've been exploring the frayed ends of my sanity and I'm drawing some disturbing conclusions that kinda sorta not-really freak me out, mostly because it all smacks of "socially unacceptable".



Socially acceptable RARELY means normal, if that helps.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 28, 2008)

Sicilia_Curves said:


> I didn't mean to do that sorry if it Freaked you out heh. But you don't have to be so catty about it. GEEZ! A friendly pm to warn me could have been nice, but no you chose to call it out and report it. Sorry for trying to contribute to the community, I guess I should stay banished in the adult section, right? So yeah I hope you got your quota of cyber-bulling in today.


Oh calm yourself - there was no bullying. I wasn't sure of the rule (which is why I *didn't* report it, and didn't 'warn' you), so I asked. That's why there's a question mark in my post. If the rules make you uncomfortable, then I'm not the one to talk to about it. 

As for staying in the adult section - it's up to you to decide where you post. Only your links and pictures have to stay there, apparently you can still post wherever you like.

ETA: Do you really want to be banished from other boards? Because calling the rules "crappy", as you are now in your sig line (because you can't use it to advertise your site) - might just help get that wish for you.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 29, 2008)

katorade said:


> Socially acceptable RARELY means normal, if that helps.



Alas, this goes well beyond normalcy. I'm also not concerned with being normal, I wasn't normal from birth nor would I want to be. 

Thanks for the duct tape Lovelyone.


----------



## katorade (Nov 29, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Alas, this goes well beyond normalcy. I'm also not concerned with being normal, I wasn't normal from birth nor would I want to be.
> 
> Thanks for the duct tape Lovelyone.



Haha, I just meant that being abnormal is actually fairly normal, so being normal...isn't...normal.





*brain assplode*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 29, 2008)

Fair enough.  *scrapes up brain giblets*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 30, 2008)

Sacred prostitutes. 

Who knew?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 30, 2008)

So. Twilight. Loved it! 

But - just one niggling little thing. 
A small complaint. 
Really- I loved it... honest. 
There's just... 

Ya know - vampires. Gotcha. Quite a few of them, too. I'm good with that. Pale skin, way strong, weird eyes, liking blood. Check. 
But is it too much to ask... for even ONE fang? Just one? A pair? ONE pair in the whole friggin' thing? 

C'mon. You could have ONE pair of fangs. Oy.


----------



## steely (Dec 2, 2008)

Bone cutting,scraping,grafting inside my MOUTH!


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2008)

my friend who's a huge britney fan sent me this:
it's not him singing btw...


he _knew_ it would scare the hell out of me. i didn't even chuckle...i just got scaaared


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 5, 2008)

I understand that when times are tough, people cling to things that are familiar. That's good. It's comforting. 

But... is there a limit? 

Sumerian, not Babylonian. 
Mother! I've turned the cooling unit back on. Mother! 
Will you take 375 in traveler's checks? 
I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum. 
Your mission _________: find Durand-Durand. 
No disassemble Johnny 5! 
Did you ever get busted for boppin? 
Dead or alive, you're coming with me. 
Wolverines! 
Perhaps you would like me to wash your dick for you... you little shit. 
No other Val dude can touch me
Hey you bastards, I'm still here. 
This is a dude who, 700 years ago, totally ravaged China
A shadow shall fall over the universe, and evil will grow in its path, and death will come from the skies. 
Do you happen to have a pair of birds that are... just friendly? 

And the list goes on.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2008)

pictures of people taking a shit


----------



## B68 (Dec 5, 2008)

People taking pictures of me when i shit. 

Yes, i'm only human and i've never tried to hide that. But please, give me a break when i try to break something trough to the other side...


----------



## QueenB (Dec 5, 2008)

..........ignoreme....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2008)

Speaking of people taking a dump pics.....I was in a public bathroom today and could hear a lady in another stall on her phone with someone. Her sound effects were not something I would have thought she would want others to hear...... :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2008)

*i went to see Nephralogist....cause I have PKD and I have always had very very low blood pressure and it is EXTREMELY high...so high that I will have to go on medication....

checked with my sister and exactly the same thing happened to her at my exact age

definitely not the end of the world..and controllable..just minor pia.....*


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i went to see Nephralogist....cause I have PKD and I have always had very very low blood pressure and it is EXTREMELY high...so high that I will have to go on medication....
> 
> checked with my sister and exactly the same thing happened to her at my exact age
> 
> definitely not the end of the world..and controllable..just minor pia.....*



I understand,I've had all kind of BP issues this week.It's such a pain.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 17, 2008)

I have shoulder length hair. Blonde, going grey. That part I'm good with. 

I just pulled the ends from the back up to the top of my head, just to see the difference... 






What the hell!! My hair at the back is way darker, and with NO grey. My hair on the top of my head is, like, 5 shades lighter (and not from the sun) and hellaciously more grey! It's like someone's else's hair! (??). 

How does this happen. Why do we grey from the front first? Why is the back so much darker? 

It's freakin' me out, man.


----------



## Victim (Dec 18, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> How does this happen. *Why do we grey from the front first?* Why is the back so much darker?



We don't. This just confirms what I've suspected all along. You've got your head screwed on backwards.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 18, 2008)

*swat*

LOL


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never understood the appeal of wearing brand names on your ass. Especially ones like this: 






Is juiciness a good thing when it comes to the ass? Think about that for a moment. I've never been a fan of this ass-writing fad, and despise it even more when children sport the popular clothing. 

However - shouldn't a line be drawn when a local school (named for the N.Y. town it's in) adopts this trend of putting it's name on student's asses? HOW did people *not* see the glaring error here... the huge, billowing, red flag of inappopriateness. What's the town? Which school, you ask? 

Purchase. 

Oh yes. "Purchase", right there, emblazoned across a young girl's ass as she shopped in a local town. It was obviously some sort of team sport issue gear. 

Parents... _c'mon_.

Incredible.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 23, 2008)

People who keep posting the same canned ham, over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 23, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> People who keep posting the same canned ham, over and over and over and over and over again.



Agreed, Traci. The ham threads have been proliferating all over the boards and it has me bewildered. I even thought of starting a thread *Anyone know where I can sell this leftover ham?*

Also, I found this thread pretty disturbing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 8, 2009)

And yes, I fully realize that I haven't fared any better than Kelly. And yes, that freaks me out too, lol.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm totally freaking out about the state board exam I just took. The NCLEX can range any where between 75-265 questions. It's a computerized test that automatically shuts off when it determines your competency.

Mine shut off at 75 questions, which means I'm either an all-star... or I completely bombed it. I'm trying to think positive but I honestly have no clue how I did.

I won't find out my results til Monday or Tuesday... My weekend is completely shot.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

The crazy wind outside. I keep thinking there is someone on the porch :blink:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 16, 2009)

Weirdo guy on facebook that assumed my guy and I are swingers.

Seriously dude, you don't even know me.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> And yes, I fully realize that I haven't fared any better than Kelly. And yes, that freaks me out too, lol.



SEE?!? That's what Tom does to a woman!
That and to many years in the _danger zone_...


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 16, 2009)

Not hacking long hair off to pixie cuts at the onset of middle age would help a lot.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Not hacking long hair off to pixie cuts at the onset of middle age would help a lot.



I call it _molting_, as women get older,and become comfortable with themselves, the need to have long flowing locks to be attractive fades.

Most of the women I know tend to cut their hair after a crisis. 
It's weird but true...


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

What's freaking me out is the micro organisms found on Mars. ALIENS!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> And yes, I fully realize that I haven't fared any better than Kelly. And yes, that freaks me out too, lol.



I think she looks pretty good, actually. 23 years is a long time.


----------



## Victim (Jan 16, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> What's freaking me out is the micro organisms found on Mars. ALIENS!



If you think that is freaking you out NOW, wait until they apply for asylum... In our colons.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> The crazy wind outside. I keep thinking there is someone on the porch :blink:



*says in weird scary voice* 

"Maybe there is someone on the porch!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> *says in weird scary voice*
> 
> "Maybe there is someone on the porch!"



ha ha ha you aint right Christine


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 27, 2009)

Srsly? 

Rly?

:blink:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

The birth of Octuplets in California.

The rampant use of fertility drugs to have multiple births just blows my mind. Not only is it highly dangerous to the mother and the babies, what kind of normal life are these people going to have?


I think it's CRAZY!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> And yes, I fully realize that I haven't fared any better than Kelly. And yes, that freaks me out too, lol.



Whoa! That's crazy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 2, 2009)

Acid wash, Torrid? 

Really? 

_acid wash_?? 

Parachute pants can't be far off now.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Acid wash, Torrid?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



Well, we've already seen the return of the mile-high heel shoes with the second skin-tight jeans (ankles so narrow that you have to sit down to put them on). Wasn't a good look then, isn't a good look now. I shudder to remember it ... and now, get the creeping jeebies when I see it, like a bad (speaking of) acid trippin' flashback.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Feb 2, 2009)

what's freaking me out?? The hives on my arms.. Not sure why I have them, but they are there and itching like a mofo!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 6, 2009)

Corn starch... possessed.

Dude!


----------



## Cors (Feb 6, 2009)

I just had a massive chocolate binge competition with a friend (she made a bet I couldn't refuse). I ate about eight huge bars in one go and ended up passing out from the high for about ten minutes or so. I'm fine now, just queasy. Weird.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 6, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Acid wash, Torrid?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


It's never good
to be "understood"
by a girl in acid wash...

(Couldn't find it on Youtube, here's a link to the lyrics.)

-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2009)

The sudden realization that I've gotten more rep for the Worf.gif in various situations than for... well, probably anything else.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2009)

:blink:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 12, 2009)

The winds today. It's howling like a freight train about every 5 minutes. I'm just hoping the big trees don't succumb and crush a house or car. 

And it's going to continue like this for at least 9 more hours .


----------



## Suze (Feb 12, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Acid wash, Torrid?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...





TraciJo67 said:


> Well, we've already seen the return of the mile-high heel shoes with the second skin-tight jeans (ankles so narrow that you have to sit down to put them on). Wasn't a good look then, isn't a good look now. I shudder to remember it ... and now, get the creeping jeebies when I see it, like a bad (speaking of) acid trippin' flashback.


ahem...would probably freak you both out that i happen to love the skirt below :blush:

it's freaking ME out that it most definitely won't come in my size (and i hate the acid stuff torrid has to offer atm). 

View attachment acid_Wash_skirt_Blueflys_blog_flypaper_1.jpg


----------



## steely (Feb 12, 2009)

That skirt is freaking me out,acid wash or not.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2009)

I clicked on that ' Valentine '.







:doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 13, 2009)

hey, dammit - there was another picture up there earlier *grr*

So here: 






- - - 

And in other freakouts: 






SALT LAKE CITY  A Utah woman listed in the Guinness Book of World Records for her long fingernails has lost them in a car crash. Lee Redmond of Salt Lake City sustained serious but non-life-threatening injuries in the accident Tuesday.

Redmond's nails, which hadn't been cut since 1979, were broken in the crash. According to the Guinness Web site, her nails measured a total of more than 28 feet long in 2008, with the longest nail on her right thumb at 2 feet, 11 inches.

Salt Lake County Sheriff's Lt. Don Hutson says Redmond was ejected from an SUV in the crash and taken to the hospital in serious condition.

Redmond has been featured on TV in episodes of "Guinness Book of World Records" and "Ripley's Believe It or Not."​
Fuck. She's lucky she didn't stab out her eye, or her brain, or colon, or something. 

Also: ew.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe she can become the new spokeswoman for Lee press-on nails!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> hey, dammit - there was another picture up there earlier *grr*
> 
> So here:
> 
> ...



She couldn't have been driving..... hell, she doesn't even look like she can wipe her own ass....jeez.....:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 13, 2009)

or............................................





View attachment 58804


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just gonna post the link. It says it all. 

http://www.snuggiepubcrawl.com/

Yes, that's *snuggiepubcrawl*.com


----------



## keeothie (Feb 20, 2009)

This happened, quite literally, across the street from where I live:


_Man found shot in leg at South Natomas apartment complex

A man was found Tuesday night in the South Natomas area with a gunshot wound in his leg, Sacramento police said.

The man, who police say is in his 20s, was found at an apartment complex at River Plaza and Oak Harbour drives about 8 p.m., police officials said. He was taken to the UC Davis Medical Center and was in stable condition, said Sgt. Norm Leong, Sacramento police spokesman. He'd apparently stumbled from a nearby gas station, where he was dropped off, police said. Police are unsure where the shooting took place, Leong said.

*The suspected shooter is described as a black man in his early 20s, about 5 feet 3 inches tall and weighing about 300 pounds, police said. He was last seen wearing a turban and possibly had dreadlocks, police said.*_



How can the Sacramento PD not find this guy? I mean, if there's been a more specific suspect description I have yet to hear it.


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> And in other freakouts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redmond, who goes by the nickname "Wolverine" has also not washed a dish since 1980. Friends describe her as a "you scratch my back...I'll scratch the f*ck out of yours" kind of gal. One neighbor, who asked to remain anonymous has this to say of the victim, "Don't ever get on her bad side. When she says she'll scratch your eyes out...she can back that threat up. In spades!"


----------



## saucywench (Feb 21, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Redmond, who goes by the nickname "Wolverine" has also not washed a dish since 1980.


Which begs the question, "When was the last time she wiped her own ass?"


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Redmond, who goes by the nickname "Wolverine" has also not washed a dish since 1980. Friends describe her as a "you scratch my back...I'll scratch the f*ck out of yours" kind of gal. One neighbor, who asked to remain anonymous has this to say of the victim, "Don't ever get on her bad side. When she says she'll scratch your eyes out...she can back that threat up. In spades!"





saucywench said:


> Which begs the question, "When was the last time she wiped her own ass?"



Didn't think the story could get worse.... ?

She's a dental hygienist.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 21, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Didn't think the story could get worse.... ?
> 
> She's a dental hygienist.









I didn't realize my fear of the dentist could get worse.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Didn't think the story could get worse.... ?
> 
> She's a dental hygienist.



How is that possible?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank GOD she isn't a gynecologist


----------



## Sugar (Feb 21, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Thank GOD she isn't a gynecologist



LMAO!!! Yes, thank God for that. It's the little things that count really...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2009)

Reactions. 

Reactions are freakin' me out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 22, 2009)

The Fact That I Found a couple more little lumps on my beloved dog's chest is freaking me the -FUCK- out. 


She has one on her neck, we took her to the vet one or two years ago, they took a sample and it came back as being a fatty cyst.

But one of these little ones is not moveable [possibly it was how she was laying, I don't know.. ] 


But I'm just so scared, I know she's already 8 and that's pretty old for an American Springer Spaniel. But Her Brother Soone had to be put to sleep 3-5 years ago because he developed numerous tumors through-out his neck and chest. And I don't want to lose her any sooner than I truly have to... Especially since my cat I treasured [and had for almost 17 out of 19 years of life] died on New Years Day.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 22, 2009)

making decisions. i don't know what is best or what i want to do.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my insurance card in the mail. This is MY insurance... I'm officially off of my parent's plan. I'm kind of an adult now. 

THAT is freakin me out just a little bit.


----------



## Suze (Feb 23, 2009)

her^


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 8, 2009)

The stuff that people do to eachother. 

I just don't get it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 11, 2009)

Some of the pictures people have been posting recently.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2009)

My dad has a facebook page now... and he's more obsessed with it than I am. :huh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 11, 2009)

Dude!! 

Have you seen the new commercials for that Harper's Island thing they've been promoting the hell out of? 






I've been getting bored with it because they just keep going on... scary island, ten die one by one, blah blah, who's the killer, blah blah blah... 

But tonight! Holy crap. It's a quick commercial - but in this one part, there's a wedding party or something on a boat, and the camera pans down into the water... we see the boat's propeller through the murky water... and then we see the LIVE GUY TIED TO IT, as the prop begins to spin . 

I say again... Dude!!




Okay, so I'm a little excitable.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dude!!
> 
> Have you seen the new commercials for that Harper's Island thing they've been promoting the hell out of?
> 
> ...



I don't watch TV, but that sounds really interesting... what channel is it?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 11, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I don't watch TV, but that sounds really interesting... what channel is it?



_Harper's Island is a new mystery event that is moving the classic theatrical horror elements to a weekly television series. Catch all the action starting April 9th!_​
Website

It's on CBS. I can't find a clip of the propeller bit - but man, it freaked me out lol


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Drowning really freaks me out.I can swim,too.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy crap. Paul Blart made _*one hundred and thirty four million dollars*_.

And it ain't done yet.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 14, 2009)

Impending financial doom...that's being treated with total denial.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

Gah.


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Ouch,she makes me hurt.Too pointy.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

It looks as if you could stack coins in her neck. That looks bad. Yuck.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 16, 2009)

This prime example of nutfuckery to the nth degree, squared. See their new slogan: Protecting Customers. Repaying Taxpayers. 

I'd like to do this to every decision maker, from the top of the heap all the way down to middle management. Every. Single. Effing. Person. who received any kind of government bail-out bonus at all.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 17, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Gah.



WAH O_O

.... ET?

As for whats freaking me out, I can smell burning and I have no idea where its coming from, very odd ><


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 17, 2009)

I almost just attacked my mom with a baseball bat.


The house was dead quiet- I was sitting up stairs, minding my own business, when I heard a few footsteps. Then my dogs started going nuts outside. I hadn't heard the door open, so I start mentally freaking out a little, thinking someone had broken in. The only thing I could think of using for defense was a baseball bat... my 4 year old nephew's baseball bat. It's like 2 feet long and super light. Then my mom walked by and I yelled at her for giving me a damn heart attack.

I'm pretty sure if I had actually needed to use the bat on an intruder, they would just laugh at me.


----------



## Missy9579 (Mar 17, 2009)

That the layer wants my trial transcript tomorrow, and I still have to edit a600 pages and type about 20 pages more. I have already typed 600. I do not want to type anymore, but I want to be done.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I almost just attacked my mom with a baseball bat.
> 
> 
> The house was dead quiet- I was sitting up stairs, minding my own business, when I heard a few footsteps. Then my dogs started going nuts outside. I hadn't heard the door open, so I start mentally freaking out a little, thinking someone had broken in. The only thing I could think of using for defense was a baseball bat... my 4 year old nephew's baseball bat. It's like 2 feet long and super light. Then my mom walked by and I yelled at her for giving me a damn heart attack.
> ...


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

My bloody cat Quarry keeps brushing against my leg ever so lightly and I keep thinking it's a spider and screaming.
I swear she is laughing at me too.


----------



## William (Mar 17, 2009)

We can all take up Viking theology and die fighting Bankers 




Zandoz said:


> Impending financial doom...that's being treated with total denial.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2009)

The Batman Animated Series Episode "House and Garden"

**Shudders**


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 26, 2009)

Since the weekend, on our block of our mostly middle class street, two families have lost their home, and two more have had their power cut off.


----------



## gypsy (Mar 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Gah.



WTF *IS* THAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Gah.


She's wearing a hat and doesn't seem to have much if any hair. 
I'd say either anorexia or chemotherapy.

-Rusty


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 27, 2009)

gypsy said:


> WTF *IS* THAT?!?!?!?!



An alien, lol. 

- - -

In other news, there isn't a facepalm pic big enough to address the amount of dumbass I just had to deal with.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> WAH O_O
> 
> .... ET?
> 
> As for whats freaking me out, I can smell burning and I have no idea where its coming from, very odd ><



 I know what you mean. For me, my smelling accuracy is like at 30% or less. Don't know why. I have to put my nose close to the odour to smell it. Just to picture it, I can't smell pesto if I'm not close of it of one and an half ruler distance. It really bugs me


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm working 36 hours this weekend.

I have NEVER in my life looked forward to Monday as much as I am right now.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2009)

People showing up at our door with a cage full of gerbils, saying that they are delivering the pets we ordered :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 28, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> People showing up at our door with a cage full of gerbils, saying that they are delivering the pets we ordered :blink:




That is too hilarious. Some people get Omaha Steak deliveries. So, should we expect some Foodee board recipes?

Oh, wait, you said pets.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That is too hilarious. Some people get Omaha Steak deliveries. So, should we expect some Foodee board recipes?
> 
> Oh, wait, you said pets.



If I come across a recipe for Kentucky Fried Gerbil, I'll pass it on. They taste like chicken, don't ya know.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 28, 2009)

At work today, my preceptor overslept and came in REALLY late. Our shift starts at 7 AM, so we're supposed to be on the floor by 6:45 or so. She didn't show up until 11!! 

I was on my own, taking care of 6 patients, working on 3 discharges, and rounding with doctors all by myself! I was mentally freaking out the whole time but was able to keep up a calm appearance.

It gave me a little taste of what it'll be like when I finally get off of orientation, but that's not until the end of April.

Happily, I had 2 other nurses on the floor with me who were there if I ever needed anything. Both of them reported to my manager that they're very impressed with me and that they think I don't need to be on orientation anymore. Yaay!




Oh- and I missed a _super _important call today because my effin' cell phone died while it was ringing.


----------



## Suze (Mar 30, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Gah.


i'll never understand why this chick is a fashion/body icon.


----------



## gypsy (Mar 30, 2009)

Suze said:


> i'll never understand why this chick is a fashion/body icon.



Who *IS* that? I seriously don't know. :blink:


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 30, 2009)

The pic of this thinny woman is really not enjoyable, I'm worried about this.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2009)

My pop-culturally deprived friends, that's Victoria Beckham, wife of overpaid soccer poster-boy David Beckham, aka Posh Spice of the disastrous Spice Girls:






Here's Vickums in plusher days (with the "after" pic far right):


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 30, 2009)

The word "methinx"

::: shudder :::


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Gah.





Suze said:


> i'll never understand why this chick is a fashion/body icon.



Must be 'cos chick's got neck for days. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> My pop-culturally deprived friends, that's Victoria Beckham, wife of overpaid soccer poster-boy David Beckham, aka Posh Spice of the disastrous Spice Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's unrecognizable Samantha....oh my gosh.....


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 31, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She's unrecognizable Samantha....oh my gosh.....


Revised opinion:
Ill-advised covert WLS that went horribly wrong.

-Rusty


----------



## gypsy (Mar 31, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Must be 'cos chick's got neck for days. :bow:



Nah, I think it's the sexiness of the throat sinew. It's all the rage, I hear. 


*shudder*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

Our cat Zam stares at me incredulously if I eat Dole raisins that come in this ziploc pouch package:






It's because her treats come in a ziploc pouch package that looks like this: 






And she thinks I'm pouring out handfulls of her treats and eating them. So now if I want raisins, I have to give her some treats. 

I'm so whipped.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2009)

There's some sort of small animal in the tree in my front yard but the sounds it's making SOUNDS JUST LIKE THE PREDATOR NOISES. The little clickin noises and stuff.

It's creepy as hell.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> There's some sort of small animal in the tree in my front yard but the sounds it's making SOUNDS JUST LIKE THE PREDATOR NOISES. The little clickin noises and stuff.
> 
> It's creepy as hell.


Gah! There's a spot of weird overly thick leafiness in the tree in my backyard that looks so much like the Predator!! When the leaves grow back in this spring, I'll take a picture so you can see.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2009)

Blue eyeshadow


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Blue eyeshadow



Why?Why would anyone bring back blue eyeshadow?Has anyone ever looked good in blue eyeshadow?Next it will be that blue liquid eyeliner.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2009)

steely said:


> Why?Why would anyone bring back blue eyeshadow?Has anyone ever looked good in blue eyeshadow?Next it will be that blue liquid eyeliner.



I think it's not a point of bringing it back,&#8195;&#8195; I think for some people,&#8195;&#8195; it never left!&#8195;&#8195; :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 7, 2009)

The long hair guy. He's showing up on EVERY geek and gossip website I read. WHY does he make those videos??? Why!??? 






He freaks me OUT, and the way he flips his hair around makes me think that anyone making the HUGE mistake of going to his house for dinner ends up eating that _hair _*shudder*. I bet it's stuck in the butter and everything. 

Ugh, I have to go puke now.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 7, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The long hair guy. He's showing up on EVERY geek and gossip website I read. WHY does he make those videos??? Why!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Samantha, you expose me to so much that is happening in the world. I really do rely on you to be my personal "what's happening" person. Once again, you have not disappointed me. My personal favorite video is "My long hair on the sofa". 
Thank you for the laugh and keep up the good work. I always look forward to reading your newest finds.

PS, my husband and I still think of you whenever we see a Cialis commercial. "Yeah, she was right, why are they in two separate bathtubs? What is that supposed to mean?"

And we spent many hours watching those dang puppies as well. Hugs to you!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 7, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Oh Samantha, you expose me to so much that is happening in the world. I really do rely on you to be my personal "what's happening" person.


I am at once honored, and worried for you at having made this questionable choice, lol 


D_A_Bunny said:


> Once again, you have not disappointed me. My personal favorite video is "My long hair on the sofa".


I KNOW!! That's what made me think of the hair in the butter. I swear he thinks of that hair as his penis. Or something. :blink: The part where he ties it up with elastic and wraps it around his neck with a "come hither" glance at the camera - that's the one I find most troubling, lol. 


D_A_Bunny said:


> Thank you for the laugh and keep up the good work. I always look forward to reading your newest finds.


Thank you! I'm happy to share interweb weirdnesses .


D_A_Bunny said:


> PS, my husband and I still think of you whenever we see a Cialis commercial. "Yeah, she was right, why are they in two separate bathtubs? What is that supposed to mean?"


*snort* I just saw that last night. It's loaded with twin bathtubs now! lol. Several pairs in all different locations. And I still don't get it. :huh:


D_A_Bunny said:


> And we spent many hours watching those dang puppies as well. Hugs to you!


*Hugs back* Aren't you sweet! Btw, I trust you've seen this little guy? The little grunts just slay me!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 7, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> *Hugs back* Aren't you sweet! Btw, I trust you've seen this little guy? The little grunts just slay me!



Yes, I love that puppy. Every time I play that video my dogs run around the house looking for it. So cute and funny.


----------



## gypsy (Apr 7, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The long hair guy. He's showing up on EVERY geek and gossip website I read. WHY does he make those videos??? Why!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really hope he puts His Long Hair in a bun when he takes a crap. Otherwise he might not need toilet paper. 

Commence...Vomit... NOW!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Gah.



It only gets better, folks lol






"The sky is my pants, and if you object, my shoulders will cut you".


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2009)

*the dysfunctionality of my new office and being surrounded by NEGATIVITY*


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> It only gets better, folks lol
> 
> 
> "The sky is my pants, and if you object, my shoulders will cut you".



O_O... wow, thats.. weird


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> It only gets better, folks lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit scaring me!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> It only gets better, folks lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see any reason for fear in these pics, except, yeah, she's skinny and doesn't look like she's having fun. And her hand in the second one looks kinda odd......meadow-rific.


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

The fear comes from the fact that most of society thinks this is what the perfect woman should look like.That's scary.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 9, 2009)

steely said:


> The fear comes from the fact that most of society thinks this is what the perfect woman should look like.That's scary.



But her left hand looks like that of a small meadow animal.


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

It's where they got too heavy on the spray tan.(shudder)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 10, 2009)

gypsy said:


> I really hope he puts His Long Hair in a bun when he takes a crap. Otherwise he might not need toilet paper.
> 
> Commence...Vomit... NOW!



That's not all that might get stuck (sticky?) in his hair.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 11, 2009)

It freaks me out when people die, and I find out they were younger than me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2009)

It freaks me out when someone loses a child....and I start thanking God again for my own. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 11, 2009)

The long haired guy creeps me out... *shudder* I just can't watch it....


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 15, 2009)

Wife is making an offer on a house tonight. I don't know if I want to hope they accept it, or pray that they don't.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 19, 2009)

People and posts that get protected here... 


and those that don't. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 20, 2009)

I am freaked out that I agree with part of something he said. Please let this not be a habit.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 21, 2009)

no. 

YOOX PRICE: $485.00

baaaaaahahahaha!! and no.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 30, 2009)

Mayor Bloomberg keeps breaking into television shows to update us on the swine flu thing. That's good, but he keeps repeating himself in Spanish about every 10 minutes. That's fine, too - except that he speaks Spanish like a bulldog recites Shakespeare. Meaning... he does it incredibly poorly - but thinks he's _awesome_. You can hear an example of it (from a different press conference) here. Stunningly awful. And yet I give him credit for forging ahead with his self-delusional non-awesomeness, much like that bulldog doing King Lear. 

I've never wished for open captioning this much in my whole life.


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> no.
> 
> YOOX PRICE: $485.00
> 
> baaaaaahahahaha!! and no.



what the....

the cage skirt is kinda cool, but this?!


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

When a spice has become a solid mass in the container, and cannot be shaken out without me having to pry the shaker open to re-pulverize the spice. I'm tempted to throw the stupid thing out and buy more.. but I need it NOW!


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

(and yes.. I just had some Dune flash backs.)


----------



## furious styles (Apr 30, 2009)

Chef said:


> (and yes.. I just had some Dune flash backs.)



_HE who controls the SPICE, controls the UNIVERSE!_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2009)

Speaking of Dune.....I won't go into details about that ugly guy doing something to some other guy while Sting watched......just note that it freaked me the fruck out for YEARS when I saw that shit as a child....gawd, I almost threw up....:doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Speaking of Dune.....I won't go into details about that ugly guy doing something to some other guy while Sting watched......just note that it freaked me the fruck out for YEARS when I saw that shit as a child....gawd, I almost threw up....:doh:



What, yanking out the heart plug?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> What, yanking out the heart plug?



No, don't recall seeing that treat until now.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3K-jRXij-w&feature=related

I looked at a lot of scenes on youtube in the hope of finding it for you but no luck....

Is there a series now?


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No, don't recall seeing that treat until now.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3K-jRXij-w&feature=related
> 
> ...



Well that bit was from some shitty game, as far as I can tell.

There was a scene from the '84 film that had something like that, though.

And yes, there was a miniseries on the SciFi channel in 2003, I think... or maybe 2002. It was a three-part miniseries, that followed the book a lot closer than the Lynch film.


----------



## Suze (May 6, 2009)

i have a crush on an anarchist that says he rarely showers.


----------



## Mathias (May 7, 2009)

My last two finals...


----------



## Fud (May 7, 2009)

Poor darling- exams can be very tough

That a company I ordered from with my credit card charged me twice!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2009)

My oldest boy has a sore on his tushy exactly like the big, infected MRSA one my little guy had on his thigh in November. Hoping the old immune system works on it and knocks it back, cuz the antibiotics for it taste HORRIBLE.


----------



## Suze (May 14, 2009)

eyeball tattoos


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 21, 2009)

JUNE BUGS! EWWWWWWWWWWWW

THEIR ALWAYS FUCKING EARLY, TOO!
ITS STILL MAY, IDIOTS, GO BACK UNDERGROUND >;O







Reference for the "EW OMG GROSS" Factor of my Girlyness.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 26, 2009)

TICK ON MY NECK + GOT AWAY WITHOUT BEING MURDERED BY ME = OHGOD *FREAK OUT* FACTOR


----------



## bexy (May 26, 2009)

I'm freaked out that I just spend 20 mins of my life cutting old tops into "handy cloths and dusters"... >.<

What in the hell am I turning into????


----------



## Chef (May 26, 2009)

bexy said:


> I'm freaked out that I just spend 20 mins of my life cutting old tops into "handy cloths and dusters"... >.<
> 
> What in the hell am I turning into????



You're being frugal?


----------



## bexy (May 26, 2009)

Chef said:


> You're being frugal?



I think it's the nesting instinct kicking in...baby's coming in 7 weeks!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 27, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> JUNE BUGS! EWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> THEIR ALWAYS FUCKING EARLY, TOO!
> ITS STILL MAY, IDIOTS, GO BACK UNDERGROUND >;O
> ...


These used to make excellent snacks for my praying mantis. They typically eat the head first and work their way down.

I don't miss trying to get the June Bugs out of my hair though.


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2009)

The previews for Drag Me Too Hell creep me out- especially the shot of the fly crawling into her nose. Now I spaz out when I feel something tickle my nose.

Oh- and on a similar note- thanks for all the bug pics and references in this thread. Fanfreakintastic.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 29, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> The previews for Drag Me Too Hell creep me out- especially the shot of the fly crawling into her nose. Now I spaz out when I feel something tickle my nose.
> 
> Oh- and on a similar note- thanks for all the bug pics and references in this thread. Fanfreakintastic.


I will refrain from posting any information related to human botfly maggot infestations.

Okay, I lied.


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I will refrain from posting any information related to human botfly maggot infestations.
> 
> Okay, I lied.



I hate you. I hope more Nerds find their way into your sinus cavities and your snot looks like fairy puke.


Ok- maybe not really. Maybe another kind of Wonka candy.... perhaps Gobstoppers? LOL


----------



## Weeze (Jun 1, 2009)

Honestly... how many girls I went to high school with that are already having babies/getting married (haha. in that order most of the time.) 
seriously.
I can't even imagine myself being tied down to anyone right now, and these people are getting married?
And pregnant? Babies? CHILDREN?
I don't get it, and I mean... it's a LOT of girls.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 1, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I hate you. I hope more Nerds find their way into your sinus cavities and your snot looks like fairy puke.
> 
> 
> Ok- maybe not really. Maybe another kind of Wonka candy.... perhaps Gobstoppers? LOL


Well, considering my kidney stones look like smaller, much less colorful versions of a Gobstopper, been there, done that.

I also took a year long pass on Nerds. For Lent.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Honestly... how many girls I went to high school with that are already having babies/getting married (haha. in that order most of the time.)
> seriously.
> I can't even imagine myself being tied down to anyone right now, and these people are getting married?
> And pregnant? Babies? CHILDREN?
> I don't get it, and I mean... it's a LOT of girls.



I was surprised at my 15 year HS reunion by how many people were on their second and third marriages...(I was on my second at the time myself :doh.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 2, 2009)

I found a deer tick latched on my arm on Sunday, and I'm petrified that I have Lyme disease now. I called poison control and they said that a rash would show up in 3-32 days, and to watch for flu-like symptoms-- neither of which have occurred so far, but the spot where my mom pulled the tick off has a little red bump (sort of like an ingrown hair) and is itchy. I've been keeping it meticulously clean, but I'm having a conniption every time I feel the need to scratch. I can't get sick right now, I don't have health insurance.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*I was just at the grocery store, dressed as down as I could be...and ran into my old F*ck buddy....after over a year.....it really caught both of us by suprise. I changed gyms.....kinda sorta to stop seeing him......I am totally frucked out...right about now..and terrified he will show up here  ...thank god I have deleted his phone #*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 2, 2009)

What's freaking me the fruck out? 
I Just Met My Friend-With-3-Kids, But the kids weren't with her.
Freaky Part, She's Pregnant again, and it showwwws. So I can't tell myself that THIS ONE is Imaginary. [I still sort of have doubts about the other kids she supposedly 'had' ]


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 2, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> The previews for Drag Me Too Hell creep me out- especially the shot of the fly crawling into her nose. Now I spaz out when I feel something tickle my nose.
> 
> Oh- and on a similar note- thanks for all the bug pics and references in this thread. Fanfreakintastic.






Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I will refrain from posting any information related to human botfly maggot infestations.
> 
> Okay, I lied.




*SMA413:* Oooh, I HATE that clip of the movie. It made me all insect-paranoid too!.. And You are SOOOO Welcome for the bug pictures  [Odd thing is, I REALLY Want to see that movie. ]


*Admiral Snackbar:* Ahh, Human Botfly. I watched a few video's about that. It's really interesting, in a sick way.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I found a deer tick latched on my arm on Sunday, and I'm petrified that I have Lyme disease now. I called poison control and they said that a rash would show up in 3-32 days, and to watch for flu-like symptoms-- neither of which have occurred so far, but the spot where my mom pulled the tick off has a little red bump (sort of like an ingrown hair) and is itchy. I've been keeping it meticulously clean, but I'm having a conniption every time I feel the need to scratch. I can't get sick right now, I don't have health insurance.


Not every deer tick is a Lyme disease carrier. I would worry in this instance more about infecting the existing bite since the removal can create a sore. You dodge Lyme disease only to get a staph infection. It can happen.

Did your mother loosen the tick first with nail polish remover or other similar solvent? Putting the red end of a lit/blown out match to burn it can help, too. If she pulled straight out, often the mouthparts are still inside the skin and that is what causes the itching and infection.

Wishing you the best of all possible outcomes...


----------



## Mishty (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm seriously considering a realtionship with someone not of the FA-land.
It's got my stomach in knots and I feel almost guilty about it.... 

fruck.


----------



## Victim (Jun 3, 2009)

Mishty said:


> I'm seriously considering a realtionship with someone not of the FA-land.
> It's got my stomach in knots and I feel almost guilty about it....
> 
> fruck.



Don't feel guilty about it. There is only one person you owe happiness, and that is yourself.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 3, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Not every deer tick is a Lyme disease carrier. I would worry in this instance more about infecting the existing bite since the removal can create a sore. You dodge Lyme disease only to get a staph infection. It can happen.
> 
> Did your mother loosen the tick first with nail polish remover or other similar solvent? Putting the red end of a lit/blown out match to burn it can help, too. If she pulled straight out, often the mouthparts are still inside the skin and that is what causes the itching and infection.
> 
> Wishing you the best of all possible outcomes...



No, she just plucked it out and sent me on my merry way. She and my dad find ticks on themselves all the time (we live in a heavily wooded area), so they're pretty laid back about the whole process. The bump is a little less red and not as raised as it was on Monday, so that's good. I'm going to keep bacitracin and a Band-Aid on it for a few days, though-- my immune system likes to take its sweet time when it comes to healing.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2009)

Why did I read this thread?


Oh God, now I'm subscribed.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> No, she just plucked it out and sent me on my merry way. She and my dad find ticks on themselves all the time (we live in a heavily wooded area), so they're pretty laid back about the whole process. The bump is a little less red and not as raised as it was on Monday, so that's good. I'm going to keep bacitracin and a Band-Aid on it for a few days, though-- my immune system likes to take its sweet time when it comes to healing.


I would thoroughly recommend that they treat the tick with some sort of toxic solvent or, I dunno, FIRE to remove it. You may get away with a little bump this time, maybe the next one, but before long you're sitting in the ICU like Jim Henson.

Glad it's getting better, though.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 3, 2009)

I have have to come to terms with the fact that I might be transferring schools. Oh jeez...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

My husband has been laid off since Mid-February. He has an interview in Albany, NY on Friday. I know if they make a good offer and he is pleased with the job itself, he will accept it though neither of us wants to live in that part of the country (unless we were on the coast). We both hate snow and winter. I barely left our apartment between December and March. I just worry I will become even more of a recluse there. His severance runs out next month and this is hardly the time to be too choosy.. so yeah, I want him to get this job, but I'm also freaking right the fruck out about it too.

Pluses: we'd only be three hours from my sister in NJ and equally close to Boston, so we could go to HB parties. Also we've both very much wanted to _visit_ and explore this part of the country... we'll see how it goes. I could be worrying over nothing and/or it could end up being a great job and a great place to live.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 5, 2009)

My cat is on the lanai playing (read: chasing and torturing) a young lizard. She wouldn't stop and come in, and I am way too much of a chicken to have rescued the dang thing. Ugh, I hope she doesn't try and eat it.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> My cat is on the lanai playing (read: chasing and torturing) a young lizard. She wouldn't stop and come in, and I am way too much of a chicken to have rescued the dang thing. Ugh, I hope she doesn't try and eat it.



She isn't going to try, she is going to go ahead and do it. She will save the spleen for you, and will plop it on your naked left foot. Enjoy! 

I live in an apartment. I allow Bucky to kill a few bugs, as he gets very little of that kind of cat action. Cats are so evil. I love them.


----------



## Risible (Jun 5, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> My cat is on the lanai playing (read: chasing and torturing) a young lizard. She wouldn't stop and come in, and I am way too much of a chicken to have rescued the dang thing. Ugh, I hope she doesn't try and eat it.



My late and lamented Pesti was quite the hunter, indoors and out. Kept the mouse population down inside (we live next to a field, and field mice infestation is inevitable. When Pesti passed, out came the little traps), and did a real job on the gophers and lizards outside. He wasn't very vocal, but when he had a treasure for his mommy, he'd be all, "Let me iiiiiiiiinnnnnn!" One time I stepped on a gopher's head - no idea where the body went, afraid to ask - fruck! Yuck!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 5, 2009)

All I keep thinking about is that she is probably really thirsty right now, and should I be a good Mommy and check her or wait juuussssst a little while longer. 

At least she is earning her keep.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 6, 2009)

I could have sworn i was wearing panties when i went to work this morning, but then... I wasn't? 
and i never go commando. like... ever.
how the hell did i forget underpants?


----------



## Victim (Jun 6, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I could have sworn i was wearing panties when i went to work this morning, but then... I wasn't?
> and i never go commando. like... ever.
> how the hell did i forget underpants?



Step 1: Collect underpants
Step 2: ???
Step 3: PROFIT!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 7, 2009)

Victim said:


> Step 1: Collect underpants
> Step 2: ???
> Step 3: PROFIT!


I can't rep you for this, but it's SO deserved!

-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> I can't rep you for this, but it's SO deserved!
> 
> -Rusty



Got him for you.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 7, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeee toooooooo (got him some rep for yooooooou)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2009)

I am watching Untold Stories Of The E.R.. Some woman is flailing around and screaming.........she has a big june bug in her ear. I am laughing and cringing at the same time......heavy on the eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am watching Untold Stories Of The E.R.. Some woman is flailing around and screaming.........she has a big june bug in her ear. I am laughing and cringing at the same time......heavy on the eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.



Dangit, I was hoping noone would see my episode. Actually that would be me, the flailing and screaming if I was in the _near vicinity_ of a June or any creepy bug. If somehow the evil thing got in my ear, I can only imagine. But if it was filmed, it would probably be an instant Youtube classic.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 7, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Dangit, I was hoping noone would see my episode. Actually that would be me, the flailing and screaming if I was in the _near vicinity_ of a June or any creepy bug. If somehow the evil thing got in my ear, I can only imagine. But if it was filmed, it would probably be an instant Youtube classic.



I once ended up having to go the emergency room with a large kidney bean in my ear. The doctor kept asking me to tell him what was in my ear, and I kept saying, "Get it out!" Evidently, he thought I'd said I had a _bee_ in my ear. Bean... bean, damnit.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I once ended up having to go the emergency room with a large kidney bean in my ear. The doctor kept asking me to tell him what was in my ear, and I kept saying, "Get it out!" Evidently, he thought I'd said I had a _bee_ in my ear. Bean... bean, damnit.




Didn't wanna eat it and the only orifice open was the ear?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 8, 2009)

Worse depression than usual


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 8, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I once ended up having to go the emergency room with a large kidney bean in my ear. The doctor kept asking me to tell him what was in my ear, and I kept saying, "Get it out!" Evidently, he thought I'd said I had a _bee_ in my ear. Bean... bean, damnit.



So what's the story behind how that kidney bean happened to find its way into your ear?


----------



## Tina (Jun 8, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I once ended up having to go the emergency room with a large kidney bean in my ear. The doctor kept asking me to tell him what was in my ear, and I kept saying, "Get it out!" Evidently, he thought I'd said I had a _bee_ in my ear. Bean... bean, damnit.



My sister once got a lovely pearl stuck up her nose. Had to go to the emergency ward to have it removed. She thought it would look pretty. Was about 12 or so...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 8, 2009)

Tina said:


> My sister once got a lovely pearl stuck up her nose. Had to go to the emergency ward to have it removed. She thought it would look pretty. Was about 12 or so...



Replace once with frequently and lovely pearl with M&M and you've about summed up my childhood.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 8, 2009)

Sitting at MSP airport watching a lady let her kid run all over the place. Its just a matter of time before the kid runs into the wall. Won't be so cute then...


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 8, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> So what's the story behind how that kidney bean happened to find its way into your ear?



We were living it up, poor-folks-style, using kidney beans for BINGO markers (the BINGO cards from the Salvation Army were missing chips--but whaddaya want? ...the set cost a quarter.) At seventeen years old, I should have known better, but the toddler clown in me who'd do anything stupid for giggles thought it would be funny to put beans in my ears. One bean came back out with the gentlest of tugs and without so much as a streak of wax sullying its pristine gloss. The other... not so much.



Famouslastwords said:


> Didn't wanna eat it and the only orifice open was the ear?



Oh, it was a _very good_ kidney bean, mind you. But I was in polite company. 



Tina said:


> My sister once got a lovely pearl stuck up her nose. Had to go to the emergency ward to have it removed. She thought it would look pretty. Was about 12 or so...



At least your sister can fall back on having been 12, Tina. (See my note about age above ). And pearls _are_ prettier than beans :batting:.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 9, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> So what's the story behind how that kidney bean happened to find its way into your ear?


Last month my then 2.8-year-old came home for supper, and I noticed he kept scratching at his nose. When I saw him do it for the 10th time, I went over and asked to look up there. I saw a large black object blocking one nostril, so taking a pair of tweezers I managed to pull out a small northern bean (not cooked) and a nice globule of snot. It felt like that scene in Total Recall where Arnie pulls that giant homing device out of his nasal cavity.

It came out with a dry pop. Turns out they had been doing counting games at daycare that day and he had stealthily shoved one up his nose. Given his cry of discomfort, he didn't do it again.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 9, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Last month my then 2.8-year-old came home for supper, and I noticed he kept scratching at his nose. When I saw him do it for the 10th time, I went over and asked to look up there. I saw a large black object blocking one nostril, so taking a pair of tweezers I managed to pull out a small northern bean (not cooked) and a nice globule of snot. It felt like that scene in Total Recall where Arnie pulls that giant homing device out of his nasal cavity.
> 
> It came out with a dry pop. Turns out they had been doing counting games at daycare that day and he had stealthily shoved one up his nose. Given his cry of discomfort, he didn't do it again.




My recent story is just as painful but far less gross, Admiral 

We took Jegan to the pediatrician's office yesterday, to get a referral to a speech therapist (he's having a bit of difficulty with dysfluency, which is probably normal but bears checking out). He got several stickers at the conclusion of the visit, which I promptly peeled and affixed to his bare arms.

Stupid. Stupid, stupid mama. We spent the better part of last night trying to get them off without stripping the skin underneath. We couldn't even loosen the adhesive with soap and warm water. My poor little guy is still wearing remnants of yesterday's stickers.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 9, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> My recent story is just as painful but far less gross, Admiral
> 
> We took Jegan to the pediatrician's office yesterday, to get a referral to a speech therapist (he's having a bit of difficulty with dysfluency, which is probably normal but bears checking out). He got several stickers at the conclusion of the visit, which I promptly peeled and affixed to his bare arms.
> 
> Stupid. Stupid, stupid mama. We spent the better part of last night trying to get them off without stripping the skin underneath. We couldn't even loosen the adhesive with soap and warm water. My poor little guy is still wearing remnants of yesterday's stickers.



Rubbing alcohol. 
Rubbing alcohol. 
Rubbing alcohol. 
Rubbing alcohol. 
Rubbing alcohol. 

with a q-tip or many q-tips. 


I have hair. I know. I......know......


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Rubbing alcohol.
> Rubbing alcohol.
> Rubbing alcohol.
> Rubbing alcohol.
> ...


Peanut butter and mineral oil work well, too.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 9, 2009)

Traci, you should have just gnawed them off!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 9, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Traci, you should have just gnawed them off!



Don't think that I hadn't considered that, DAB ... or that it's not still under consideration. 

Thanks for the tips, Spanks & Admiral. I'll try that if biting them off doesn't work


----------



## Spanky (Jun 9, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Don't think that I hadn't considered that, DAB ... or that it's not still under consideration.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, Spanks & Admiral. I'll try that if biting them off doesn't work



Make sure you "weight" the answer from DAB taking into account what the "D" and "A" stand for.......

And add KY, vaseline, jello and mud to AdSnak's answer list. At least that was where I thought he was going...

And ferget the alkohal. No wastin liquer on da kidz.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Peanut butter and mineral oil work well, too.



I was thinking baby oil myself.....it's really good for rubbing off those scratch on tattoos. My girls are amazed at how quickly they come off with one swipe of the washrag 

I wonder if having him soak in very warm water for a bit might have helped?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 12, 2009)

My dog fell asleep across my feet and I had to get up to go brush my teeth and change into my pajamas and as I started to move, he gave me a "You move and I'll bite the hell out of you" look.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 12, 2009)

As if all the other ways I'm medically screwed up are not enough, now they are saying my potassium levels are "Very dangerous". 

Enough already!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 17, 2009)

The ending to Assassin's Creed. :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 23, 2009)

*THE owner of a company I am hoping to work for was supposed to call me at 10am and meet me, with the staff at noon...he already postponed from Friday....and hasn't called about todays meeting.

He did this already once, so I am wondering if he is just figuring out what to do..or not interested.....

I CALLED HIM AND LEFT A MESSAGE, hopefully he will be responsible and let me know where I stand :doh:*


----------



## steely (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a list......


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 23, 2009)

This: 













On one hand, it's glorious, on the other.....I wouldn't take young kids to see a movie with characters like this.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 23, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just about to post this, actually. I thought of The Riddler when I saw the first one.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2009)

1.) The boyfriend is meeting the parents tonight for the first time. 

2.) My patient is slowly dying. It's an awful feeling when you're waiting for someone to die. And I've never had a patient die before. I hope she makes it til after 7 AM. That's horrible to think that, I know.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm in a bit of a battle with my sister. She and my brother-in-law, plus their two kids, live in Chicago with their dog, an Australian shepherd. Apparently due to his autoimmune disease, he can't be kenneled during holidays (he can't take certain vaccinations that are apparently required by kennelers), so he comes with them on visits home to St. Louis. The dog is basically their first child.

My wife is allergic to dogs. In the past she's had attacks that required asthma medication. When my son turned 2 she took attenuation shots for cat and dog dander; the cat shots took and the dog shots didn't. My sister comes home for various holidays with the kids, and the dog comes with her. The dog usually stays in the house for 1-2 days prior to the holiday. My mom vacuums the house the day before. I am not a dog person at all, and I find it not only gross but disrespectful for a dog to be underfoot while people are trying to serve food and eat dinner. The dog hair gets on everything so the kids have to have the clothes changed as soon as they get home so that it doesn't get blown around in our house.

Regardless, every holiday my wife has an allergic reaction to the dog, always a sinus congestion and often hives on her hands and arms. Most times it's still IN the house when we arrive, which means it's still throwing dander everywhere. My wife won't take allergy meds beforehand because benadryl is the only thing that works and it makes her sleepy and stoned--not what she wants during a family get-together.

My mother will not compromise to having the dog kept in the basement or garage for the duration. My sister is the princess and when she comes to visit, what she wants she gets. She often leaves the house a wreck when she leaves after her two kids get done with the place. Even if they have the dog in the house and vacuum beforehand, the dander is still on surfaces.

The fact my bro-in-law or sister haven't even offered to make special arrangements for the dog really chaps my ass. His family lives over in a St. Louis county, and they've talked about trying to make arrangements for it there, but never followed through. That house is NOT dog-proofed, so I am sure it's an inconvenience for them. She also hasn't considered the idea of hiring dog-sitters in Chicago (her hubby lives in a half-million dollar Chicago suburban home and makes mid-six figures, so they can easily afford this).

So, I send my sister an email about this issue, and after telling her to keep it between us, she goes and blabs to my mom. Now my folks aren't talking to me, and I'm the asshole now for putting the family holiday plans at risk because I simply said that after four years of complaining, if the dog visits the next time, we (as in my kids and spouse) won't be going. Period.

We offered to have holidays several times at our house which is dog-free, allowing them to keep the dog at my parent's place and not causing a fuss, but my mom prefers to keep traditional family holidays at THEIR house.

We've compromised before, they have not. My sister ignores my wife's feelings, my mom kowtows to my sister so the wife sees it as my mom putting a dog before her daughter-in-law. It's just one monumental pile of suck I have to trudge through, and regardless the blame is going to fall on my shoulders for killing the family holidays...all because of a dog.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2009)

I hear you Michael. That's some stupid shit. If they value the dog over your wife and her health, fuck it. I wouldn't go either. Stand up for your family. 

And yeah....the animals SHOULD be put away during dinner....especially when they have seen the allergic reactions your wife has. 

If your Mom wants to kiss your sister's ass, then let her....but let her do it on her own time. I wouldn't go back either unless they did something with the dog. What a way to make you feel unwelcome and unimportant. 

Enough said.....


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a sister-in-law and a bro-in-law who are both allergic to cats. My Mom always had holidays at her house, except for one Thanksgiving. When the weather was nice, she put kitty in the garage. When it was winter, kitty stayed in the house. She put kitty in a bedroom, but they were still bothered by it. My bro-in-law was a little pissy about it, but my sister-in-law just worked with it by not being there the whole time, and sitting by an open window. She understood that kitty was my Mom's companion, and would not make kitty uncomfortable. Now, that was her house and her cat.....to have other family members bring their animals over and expect the world to stop...she would have said....nope.....unless the animal had no other options.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hear you Michael. That's some stupid shit. If they value the dog over your wife and her health, fuck it. I wouldn't go either. Stand up for your family.
> 
> And yeah....the animals SHOULD be put away during dinner....especially when they have seen the allergic reactions your wife has.
> 
> ...


The unkindest cut of all was in 2004; my son's 2nd Christmas and my sister's son's first. My aunt (who became somewhat of an ASPCA nut as she aged) was very, VERY upset that I had my brother-in-law take the dog out to the garage where it was about 20 degrees. Granted this dog had a pelt that would make a Yukon trapper drool ravenously, but it was still, to her, "cruel."

So my aunt, in a show of canine solidarity, chose to spend her time when everyone was in the living room watching these cute kids open presents, out in the garage to keep the dog company. Understand too that this woman was like a second mother to me--she got me the first science and animal books when I was 3--so it was just about the deepest stab in the heart I've ever seen.

We've sort of reconciled since then, but that was definitely a watershed moment in our relationship.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 3, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It's just one monumental pile of suck I have to trudge through, and regardless the blame is going to fall on my shoulders for killing the family holidays...all because of a dog.



This one is an absolute no-brainer. Wife before dog. You have nothing at all to feel guilty about, and in fact should have involved your mother right along with your sister with an all-out ultimatum: This year, and from this point onward, it's the dog, or it's you and your wife/children, and it won't be both. 

I can see why your wife would feel that her mother-in-law is choosing a dog over her, although that probably isn't what's happening at all: Your sister is bringing the dog because she can. Because everyone, including you & your family, is making it easy for her to do so. It's beyond outrageous that she would expect to continue doing so despite the fact that it clearly makes your wife so ill. I wouldn't spend a moment of time feeling even the slightest bit guilty about putting my foot down, if I were you. It needed doing.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 3, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> This one is an absolute no-brainer. Wife before dog. You have nothing at all to feel guilty about, and in fact should have involved your mother right along with your sister with an all-out ultimatum: This year, and from this point onward, it's the dog, or it's you and your wife/children, and it won't be both.



Oh it's not guilt I'm feeling, rather more righteous indignation. It's just idiotic that I have to go through this insane amount of drama because my sister anthropomorphises her canine and guilts my mom into dealing with it. 

And if nothing else I can skip out on yet another holiday where my sister and aunt get drunk on two bottles of Merlot (her sister-in-law owns a wine and chocolate bar in Chicago, so now she's this HUGE wine snob).


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 3, 2009)

If I were you, Snackie, I'd be playing up the fact that your wife gets ill due to the dog's presence, and tell your mother that if she wants to spend the holiday with you, and she can't have enough respect for your wife's health as to insist that your sister make other arrangements for the dog, she can come to you so that your wife doesn't have to suffer, and everyone can enjoy it to the fullest. That way you can enjoy it on your own terms, without the drama. If my family treated my spouse this way, I'd take it as a sign that they really don't care if I'm there or not, and happily make other arrangements for the holiday.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2009)

I ran this by a lady I work with today because she is an animal lover and has many of her own. She felt it was outrageous and ridiculous what you have to go through. 

Yeah...if they value the damn dog more than your presence, then let them spend the holidays without you. You have your own family so start new traditions with them- better yet, go visit your wife's family


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 4, 2009)

1) not being allowed back to uni, (it's not freaking me out because it's what I want to do but because of the financial security angle and I'm living in a student house)

2) realising the root of my fears, I had accupuncture as part of the drug counciling regime I'm going through. This was only my second accupuncture session and the first was great I felt calm and focussed I didn't want a smoke all day. This time I was in a room all by myself; I tried to go back to the flying dreams of my childhood and I imagined all my friends and family around me but it was too serene too peaceful, eveyone I cared about was there beside me telling me that everything was going to be ok, but I was scared it felt like they were leaving me or that they were dead and I was separated from them by a veil, I tried to focus on the calm clarity that everything was going to be ok but the fear of loosing everyone just took hold, before I knew it I was bawling my eyes out, pins falling from my ears and mucus from my nose. I felt helpless against my fears even though all the people that I had imagined were all reasurring me that it was going to be ok, I know in my heart of hearts that everything is going to be ok but now I believe I have to deal with this fear before it does me any further damage.
It feels good to vent about it though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> 2) realising the root of my fears, I had accupuncture as part of the drug counciling regime I'm going through. This was only my second accupuncture session and the first was great I felt calm and focussed I didn't want a smoke all day. This time I was in a room all by myself; I tried to go back to the flying dreams of my childhood and I imagined all my friends and family around me but it was too serene too peaceful, eveyone I cared about was there beside me telling me that everything was going to be ok, but I was scared it felt like they were leaving me or that they were dead and I was separated from them by a veil, I tried to focus on the calm clarity that everything was going to be ok but the fear of loosing everyone just took hold, before I knew it I was bawling my eyes out, pins falling from my ears and mucus from my nose. I felt helpless against my fears even though all the people that I had imagined were all reasurring me that it was going to be ok, I know in my heart of hearts that everything is going to be ok but now I believe I have to deal with this fear before it does me any further damage.
> It feels good to vent about it though.



Good luck with the drug counseling and acupuncture


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 5, 2009)

HOW IN THE _HELL_ (i WANT TO USE ANOTHER WORD) CAN A STRANGE MAN SLAP A TWO YEAR OLD BABY AND LEAVE THE STORE WITHOUT GETTING A BEATDOWN? I BET IF THE FATHER WAS THERE HE WOULD HAVE NO TEETH. I HATE MONSTERS WHO HURT CHILDREN!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 24, 2009)

Two things:

This:






Woman gives birth to 19-pound baby

and this:



> A pregnant woman in Arkansas surprised doctors twice over when she went in for a routine ultrasound this June.
> 
> Doctors successfully located Todd and Julia Grovenburg's growing baby girl Jillian, but then discovered another smaller baby -- what could be Jillian's younger brother -- growing beside her.
> 
> ...


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 15, 2009)

Jaw realignment surgery on the 21st. :blink:


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 15, 2009)

Rock bottom reality with champagne wishes and caviar dreams.

(Life + (H1N1 x 2) - (family support x family drama)) x (jobless x homeless x carless) x (age + weight + size) / foolish optimism + random friend love + cute pajamas x (lolcats + failblog + prons) = this post

Exhausted, fevered, stressed, but don't want to sleep because it isn't restful, so posting disjointed nonsense within these threads to try and stay awake. Yay.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 15, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Jaw realignment surgery on the 21st. :blink:




Oh God! Do you need a nurse, to tend to your every whim and need? 'Cause, I may know someone who would be up for that. Comes with his own bell, too.


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 15, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Oh God! Do you need a nurse, to tend to your every whim and need? 'Cause, I may know someone who would be up for that. Comes with his own bell, too.



Well, I mean, if you're offering then it would be rude of me to deny you. Let's see I'm going to need you to keep my pillows fluffed and make sure you give me my pain meds every couple hours. And what happens to me while I'm asleep is in your hands.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 15, 2009)

My maternal grandmother was married to her husband for 54 years. He died in 2000 of liver cancer in a matter of 2 weeks. He was 71. She had a long history of mental illness, Munchausen syndrome and various other issues that in the end made it clear to us that he probably welcomed death. Her health gripes (which in the end were nonexistent aside from the depression, anxiety, etc.) made him age quickly in the final few years.

She re-married six months later to a former preacher, who after a year she divorced, paranoid he was stealing from her (he wasn't) or was trying to have her committed (he wasn't). He still took care of her, took her to doctor visits and so forth.

Found out her ex is also dying of cancer, with a prognosis of only a few weeks. He was always a very nice guy to me and my family, and was one of the few Christians I truly respected for his beliefs and his lack of pushing them onto me.

Is it weird that I'm seeing her as this sort of geriatric black widow? Giving me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 15, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I'm going to need you to make sure you give me my pain meds every couple hours. And what happens to me while I'm asleep is in your hands.



I'm sure with the roofie colada, I mean _pain meds_ you'll be taking, there will be plenty of time for the mouse to play, seeing as how the cat will be away in lala land!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 21, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Jaw realignment surgery on the 21st. :blink:



Good luck Kiddo.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 8, 2010)

What's freaking me right the fruck out is that I can't seem to find SammyNY. Or, for that matter, a few dozen other people. Sammy, where you be?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 9, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> What's freaking me right the fruck out is that I can't seem to find SammyNY. Or, for that matter, a few dozen other people. Sammy, where you be?



SamanthaNY is still a member here. She may not be choosing to hang out here or post, but we have not control over that. She's probably over at that other "place". Check there. 

I'm guessing that is where your other dozen are as well.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


>


 
In keeping with the intent of the thread, that smiley is freaking me the fruck out. It looks so innocuous but it feels like death by a thousand paper cuts


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2010)

We're getting another 2ft of snow...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 9, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> In keeping with the intent of the thread, that smiley is freaking me the fruck out. It looks so innocuous but it feels like death by a thousand paper cuts



Oh Traci, it's a simple smiley.  You're acting paranoid. No need for that.


----------



## Suze (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL.......... 

View attachment 300px-718smiley.svg.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2010)

Suze said:


> LOL..........


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 11, 2010)

............................................. 

View attachment smile.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 11, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> .............................................




My smilie didn't look like that -


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> My smilie didn't look like that -



Did it look like this?


----------



## mel (Feb 17, 2010)

this is... http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/some-emo-girl-needs-serious-help-11192/


----------



## Shosh (Feb 17, 2010)

That a survey was taken in Britain, and a large percentage of people admitted to only changing their bed linen a few times a year.

Eww!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 17, 2010)

_Lost_: season 6


----------



## Red (Feb 17, 2010)

mel said:


> this is... http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/some-emo-girl-needs-serious-help-11192/



Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh....wish I hadn't clicked, wish I hadn't clicked, wish I hadn't clicked


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 17, 2010)

Mathias said:


> We're getting another 2ft of snow...



I swear a little piece of me dies everytime a snowflake touches my skin. I need to migrate South in future winters.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 17, 2010)

mel said:


> this is... http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/some-emo-girl-needs-serious-help-11192/



So, clicking this link was not a good idea 
OMG that is so disturbing, and now burnt onto the back of my retina!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 17, 2010)

If that's what I think it is, I'm wondering how many people get "caught" by it.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2010)

My boyfriend and I bought a car together yesterday, we're starting to look for houses to rent when my apartment lease is up in June, my best friend is moving back in with her parents in Vegas, I might get a promotion at work, and I'm thinking about going back to school soon.


It just feels like a lot going on. It'll all be fine, I know, but it all feels like a bunch of major steps to be taken all within a short period of time.


----------

